# MDF and beeswax



## T0mt0M (Nov 28, 2016)

I have just built a boiler cupboard using MDF. As the skirting boards and doors in the room have been finished using beeswax, can MDF be beeswaxed ?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a minor issue, I don't think that beeswax is classified as an actual finish, it is not a lasting finish and must be refreshed frequently to maintain it's appearance. It provides little, if any, protection to the surface.

Other than that, I know nothing about your proposed use…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

As another commentor thats not a finish? Are you saying your cabinets are made out of unpainted MDF? Thats ok,but beeswax is a short lived solution IMO.

At a minimum a good coat of paint or even shellac is in order. Good luck.


----------

